#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-26
<fzerorubigd> !kill azmayesh
<fzerorubigd> wrong channel :D
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> bacheha man mikham makhazeno tu ubuntu fa@l konam bayad chikar konam?
<mohsen> kasi nist javabe maro bede?
<mohsen> hidensoft hasti?
<reza_> salam
<reza_> دوستان من یک کارت گرافیک جدیدا؛ خریدم
<reza_> و نصب کردم
<reza_> ولی در زمان بازی
<reza_> هنگ میکنه
<reza_> چیکار کنم؟
<reza_> کسی نیست؟
<Nu^253r> driver ro avaz kon
<Sternix> !seen
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<Sternix> !die
<Sternix> !spam | hidensoft
<hidensoft> fzerorubigd, hasti dude ?
<mohsen> tuye ubuntu chejuri bayad drive C ya D ya E ro did?
<mohsen> az bacheha kasi hast k javabe maro bede?
<mohsen> ????????//
<mohsen> kheyli mohemeha
<hidensoft> Nu^253r,
<Nu^253r> hidensoft :D
<Nu^253r> inja boodi?!!
<Nu^253r> !finger | hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, yap
<hidensoft> finger ?
<Nu^253r> ah in dastoram balad nist
<Nu^253r> !zip | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<hidensoft> khob
<Nu^253r> hichi
<Nu^253r> khastam fingeret konam :D
<hidensoft> hen hen hen :))
<hidensoft> !finger | Nu^253r
<hidensoft> finger back
<Nu^253r> !touch | hidensoft
<hidensoft> !shoot | Nu^253r
<Nu^253r> !spank hidensoft
<hidensoft> !qelqelak | Nu^253r
<Nu^253r> !gay | hidensoft
<hidensoft> WTF
<Nu^253r> :D
<Nu^253r> !wtf
<lubotu3> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Nu^253r> !wtf | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: please see above
<hidensoft> :)))
<Nu^253r> rast mige hidensoft mohadab bash
<hidensoft> lubotu3, i don't wanna see above :D
<lubotu3> hidensoft: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nu^253r> yani goft khar khodeti?!
<Nu^253r> rasti hidensoft biya pm akhavi
<Nu^253r> hidensoft
<Nu^253r> biya freenode
<Nu^253r> cloak midan
<Nu^253r> bodo
<hamid> hidensoft, az in jangulak baaziaa dar biaar bebinam :D
<hidensoft> !jangolak | hamid
<hidensoft> <lubotu3> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'jangolak'
<hidensoft> :)))
<hamid> :))
<hamid> cool ;)
<hamid> !ask | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nu^253r> !wtf | all
<lubotu3> all: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hamid> !debian | hamid
<lubotu3> hamid, please see my private message
<hamid> :D
<hamid> fohsh daad :D
<Nu^253r> oh privatesho neshond dad?!!
<hidensoft> !chroot | hamid
<lubotu3> hamid: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<hamid> !God | Nu^253r
<hidensoft> god :))))
<Nu^253r> !spank hamid
<hamid> khodaa nashnaase :D
<hidensoft> !rm | hamid
<lubotu3> hamid: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nu^253r> !behave | all
<Nu^253r> !STFU | all
<lubotu3> all: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<hamid> !lubotu3 | lubotu3
<hamid> ah! velemun kon baba
<hidensoft> !ask | lubotu3
<lubotu3> lubotu3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nu^253r> <hamid> !lubotu3 | lubotu3 <<-- recursive bood
<hidensoft> !debian | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft, please see my private message
<Nu^253r> !debian
<lubotu3> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Nu^253r> !repositories
<lubotu3> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hidensoft> <lubotu3> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Nu^253r> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nu^253r> !commands
<lubotu3> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hidensoft> jedi jedi kick kardin mano namarda
<Nu^253r> hidensoft biya vasat ahang paksh konam
<hidensoft> !music | Nu^253r
<Nu^253r> hidensoft gosh dadi?
<hidensoft> na vala
<moha> !seen
<lubotu3> I have no seen command
<moha> :/
<moh3n> salam
<moh3n> man mikham id fb to pidgin add konam bayad chikar konam?
<SterniX> moh3n to add account ezafe kon
<moh3n> midunam
<moh3n> to ghesmate domain chi bayad benevisam
<moh3n> ?
<SterniX> ono nemidonam to google search kon
<moh3n> chi search konam
<moh3n> ?
<SterniX> to khode site pidgin bayad bashe
<SterniX> pidgin+facebook+howto
<moh3n> ye soal dg
<moh3n> to firefox farsi ro khub neshun nemide
<SterniX> !ask | moh3n
<lubotu3> moh3n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moh3n> bazi az harfaro joda neshun mide
<SterniX> moh3n font ro avaz kon
<moh3n> koja va chejuri?
<SterniX> edit->preferences
<moh3n> edit nadare unja
<SterniX> moh3n nemidonam google kon onam
<moh3n> chi search konam?
<SterniX> firefox+font
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-27
<neda> سلام. تو اوبونو کلید میانه برای از این تب به اون تب چیه؟ تو ترمینال؟
<everplays> neda, ta jayi ke yadame ctrl+page-up/down
<vahid> ping ashkan
<ashkan> vahid: pong.
<vahid> ashkan: salam, gara bood man networking to linux ro toye daneshgah erae bedam
<vahid> ashkan: in hafte inkaro to lug mikham anjam bedam
<vahid> ashkan: to mailing list ham elam mikonam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ashkan> vahid: besyaar ham aali.
<ashkan> kheili ham khoobe.
<neda> everplays, mamnoon kar kard
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> kasi hast ye soali dashtam
<WhiteCrow1> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mohsen> modem wire less man auto connection nist yani baad az vasl shodan be modeme wire less bayad user pass ro vared konam amma to ubuntu baad az connect be wireless hich user passi nemigire va connect be internet nemishe
<mohsen> excuse me do you speak persian or I should translate it to English for you
<WhiteCrow1> mohsen: salam , man rahi ke estefade mikonam , rah e tanbali i hast ama kho rahat ham hastam bash , hala age shoma dos dashti az in halat mitoni estefade koni modem et ro bezar ro dhcp ke har vaght connect mishi khod be khod ip begire
<mohsen> na moshkel ip nist!!!
<WhiteCrow1> mohsen: moshkel e chi hast
<WhiteCrow1> mohsen: shoma mikhai ke 1 connection besazi to ubuntu dorost e ?
<mohsen> man to windows ke boodam ye bar ba ye connectin vasl mishodam be wireless baad ba ye connection mesle dsl vasl mishodam be account ADSL ke toosh bayad user pass ro vared mikardam amma dar ubuntu injuri nist vaghti be wireless vasl misham dige DSL disable mishe
<WhiteCrow1> mohsen: hich ide i dar in zamine nadaram m
<mohsen> ADSL e man Auto connect nist
<mohsen> va gar na age ADSL man auto connect bood moshkeli nabood
<mohsen> mersi whitecrow1
<WhiteCrow1> mohsen: yw
<mohsen> kase dige ii nemidoone vaghti modemetoon Auto connect nabashe che joori bayad be internet vasl shim
<mohsen> albate ba wireless
<amin`> hello all. it is about one week which I tried and fail to run dzen to show the wokspace tages the mode of xmonad (tall tabbed ....) and the cpu load and temp and some fancy bells and whistles. is there anyone here can help  me wich an script or dzen config .........
<altruist> hi
<altruist> من یک برنامه نویس هستم و یک پیشنهاد پروِِِه دارم اما نمی دونم چطور باید قیمت تعیین کنم
<altruist> کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه
<everplays> altruist, vazni nist ke har kilo-sh folan ghadr bashe va ye std bashe
<everplays> kheyli chiza dakhile, hata chizayi ke mostaghim be kar rabt nadare
<everplays> masalan vase moshtari, ya jayi ke mikhad product ro estefade kone
<Nu^253r> !WTF | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Nu^253r> :D
<hidensoft> :)))
<Nu^253r> salam hidensoft
<Nu^253r> chetori?!
<hidensoft> kharab
<Nu^253r> chera hidensoft ?
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, kara aqabe , money needed , fuck this life
<Nu^253r> tike akharesho movafegham hidensoft
<hidensoft> ba qesmataye qablisham man movafeqam
<Nu^253r> hidensoft aslesh akhareshe
<Nu^253r> signal 9 mikhay hidensoft ?
<hidensoft> ctrl+c ?
<Nu^253r> ctrl+c hamishe javab nemide
<hidensoft> na
<hidensoft> mer30
<Nu^253r> hidensoft khosh bashi
<Nu^253r> man miram donbale signal 9am :D
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, u2
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, rasti che shod oon jaryan ?
<Nu^253r> kodom jaryan?
<hidensoft> sitet
<Nu^253r> chera mikhay jaryan rah bendazi!!
<Nu^253r> aha hano hichi
<Nu^253r> daram webdev mikhonam
<Nu^253r> badesh behet migam bazam
<Nu^253r> alan khabam miyad khafan
<Nu^253r> chesham dare khon miyad
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, boro bekhab
<hidensoft> btavakkoli, !ping
<Nu^253r> asab khabo nadarm hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, man 12 sa at khabidam
<hidensoft> alan bazam khabam miad
<Nu^253r> az khab badam miyad
<Nu^253r> az bidariyam hamintor
<Nu^253r> bodano nabodan yekiye
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, ye signal 9 be khodet bezan
<hidensoft> :))
<Nu^253r> hidensoft javab nemide
<Nu^253r> bayad az root biyad
<Nu^253r> set id ham nadaram
<Nu^253r> sudo ham nemishe kard
<Nu^253r> su ro ham passesho nemdian
<hidensoft> hm
<hidensoft> chmod 4777 kon
<hidensoft> :))
<Nu^253r> har az chandghaih ctrl+z
<Nu^253r> bad khodesh khod be khod miyad fg
<btavakkoli> hidensoft, man raftam biroon, age kari dari zang bezan mobile
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, fdisk kon bere
<hidensoft> :))
<Nu^253r> migam su ro passesho nadaram
<hidensoft> mv /dev/null ham mishe
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, bia ye dvd behet bedam ye chi dige ro khodet nasb kon
<Nu^253r> chera
<Nu^253r> alan /dev/null hast
<Nu^253r> nasbi nemikham hidensoft
<Nu^253r> khaste shodam hidensoft
<Nu^253r> /dev/null dare por mishe
<hidensoft> live disk midamert
<Nu^253r> man dead disk daram
<Nu^253r> felanz
<hidensoft> felan aziz
<Ramin> Hi
<Ramin> Doostan kasi midoone chejoori mishe MAC ro be tore mostaghim rooye DELL LATITUDE E6500 install kard?
<Ramin> Doostan kasi midoone chejoori mishe MAC ro be tore mostaghim rooye DELL LATITUDE E6500 install kard?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-28
<Nu^253r> vahid salam hasi?
<vahid> Nu^253r: salam
<Nu^253r> chetori vahid ?
<Nu^253r> midoni chi shod vahid ?!
<Nu^253r> centos vsae i585 nist :(
<Nu^253r> vase i686 bood
<vahid> Nu^253r: mersi chishode?
<Nu^253r> halam gerfte shod nasab nashod ro on systombe ghadimim
<vahid> Nu^253r: khob to ke vase 686 mikhasti
<Nu^253r> ye system dige bayad begiram rosh nasb konam :(
<Nu^253r> salam hidensoft :)
<Nu^253r> sobh bekheir
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, salam
<hidensoft> nemidoonam shabe
<hidensoft> nemidoonam rooze
<Nu^253r> az khab bidar shodi hidensoft ?
<Nu^253r> age bidar shodi taze 100% rooze
<hidensoft> نه
<hidensoft> نخوابیدم اصن
<hidensoft> sar dard o tah dard daram
<hidensoft> karam tamoom nashode
<hidensoft> yaroo ham hamash zang mizane
<hidensoft> an karde to asabam
<Nu^253r> syphono bekesh
<Nu^253r> naharat nakon khodet hidensoft
<Nu^253r> ye do3ta nafas amigh bekesh
<Nu^253r> cheshato beban
<Nu^253r> va ba tamame vojodet
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, system networking ta hala kar kardi ?
<Nu^253r> bekob be daro divaro fosh bede ta taklhiye shi
<Nu^253r> yani chi hidensoft ?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, az in network a , gold mine , gold kooft , gold zahremar
<Nu^253r> hidensoft delet fosh mikhad!!!!
<Nu^253r> man asabe inaro nadaram
<Nu^253r> ba behtarin dostam sare hamin davam shod
<Nu^253r> fosho foshkeshi
<hidensoft> site yedoone az in osgola daste mane
<hidensoft> ham man jer khordam
<hidensoft> ham oon
<Nu^253r> bekesh biroon azash hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, i can't
<Nu^253r> warum?
<Nu^253r> why?
<Nu^253r> chera hidensoft ?1
<hidensoft> giram , taraf az ashnam moarefi gerefte oomade pisham
<hidensoft> nemitoonam dakesh konam
<hidensoft> bade 5 mah
<Nu^253r> boro site ro lo bede :D
<Nu^253r> behtarin kare
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> pa khodam gire
<Nu^253r> adame khar ta hala didi hidensoft ?!
<Nu^253r> inja ke hastam pore az adame khare
<Nu^253r> bad bekhodeshon migan daneshjoo
<alabd> age network herami hast be daleyele pichide feqhi ke vaght nadaram begam haram hast poole darmadi az oon ...poole haram ham midunid asaresh chie ?
<Nu^253r> bachat chiz az bad miyad :D
<Nu^253r> hidensoft shirini nemikhayd bedi?
<alabd> *pichide feqhi manzur motadede feqhi bud albate pichide nist ama dalayele mokhtalef dare
<Nu^253r> pesare ye maghale print karde az internet
<Nu^253r> omade mige in prozhe mane
<Nu^253r> behem nomre bedin
<Nu^253r> kamtar az 15 ro ham nemikham taze
<Nu^253r> eh khoda chre enghadar kodan ziyade to donya?!!
<hidensoft> alabd, i don't care
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, :))
<Nu^253r> yeki digahs omade to otaghe raes goroh
<alabd> hidensoft: but a good man care
<Nu^253r> mige man mitonam inja beram to net??!
<hidensoft> alabd, define good man
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, begoo na inja bas berini :))
<alabd> hidensoft:  man has God ,and his God defined good man before
<Nu^253r> migam na, mige chera ba in lahn migi
<hidensoft> alabd, so im not a good ;)
<Nu^253r> ajab adamie peyda mishan
<Nu^253r> a good?!
<Nu^253r> a good chiye
<hidensoft> baba a ziadi bood
<hidensoft> hala to ham gir bed
<hidensoft> e
<alabd> ziadi ?
<Nu^253r> taze avaleshe hidensoft
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, man alan asabam khat matie ehtemal dare site distrot bala nayada
<hidensoft> :)))
<Nu^253r> hidensoft latisho ziyad nakona
<Nu^253r> lxsameero migam ye karate hesaraki bero roota
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, ping begir ,, ajibe chera bala nemiad
 * Nu^253r divane shod, ye zanast inja, to 5daghighe injast
<hidensoft> :))
<Nu^253r> to in 5 min andaze 10 saat zer zade
<hidensoft> :))))))))))
<Nu^253r> maghzamo khord
<Nu^253r> zer zada
<Nu^253r> zer zada
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, kojae to ?
<Nu^253r> ye daneshgah
<hidensoft> ey chiz to in daneshgah
<Nu^253r> are hidensoft
<hidensoft> daneshgah mikhayd biayd daneshgah haye feqans
<hidensoft> :)))
<alabd> Nu^253r: un vaght chera shatel ? mage khode uni net nadare ?
<Nu^253r> man vase 25 sadom be ostadam nemigam shoma
<Nu^253r> yare omade 2 shode mige 12 mikham
<hidensoft> :)))
<hidensoft> hey , doran daneshgah
<hidensoft> hali bood asan
<Nu^253r> to ip mano az koja didi?!
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> yadam miofte khandam migire
<Nu^253r> hidensoft mage khodet computer nadari? khodet ip nadari?!
<Nu^253r> huh?
<Nu^253r> be ip man chi kar dari?
<Nu^253r> bezanam chesho chaleto koor konam
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, man chizi goftam dar mored ip to ?
<Nu^253r> ajab adame hiizi hasti hidensoft :D
<Nu^253r> aha alabd bood
<Nu^253r> alabd in harfaro ke be hidensoft goftam alan to bekhon
<Nu^253r> hosele type dobare  nadaram :D
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, man raftam bekapam
<hidensoft> to ham khosh bash
<hidensoft> felan
<Nu^253r> man fekr kardam naraht shodi hidensoft
<soorat> hi every body
<hale> salam
<everplays> err! chera hich kodoom az oshaghe Qt inja nistan ye khorde azyateshoon konam? :D
<Nu^253r> QT mage cheshe everplays
<fzerorubigd> everplays : mage hanoz ham kasi aashegh QT mishe?
<everplays> Nu^253r, albate mesle cheshe hashare-a, vali koore :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, na dude, donbale majnoon haye piresh migardam azyateshoon konam :)
<hale> salam
<Nu^253r> vahid salam chetori
<vahid> Nu^253r: salam khobam shoma chetori?
<Nu^253r> shoma?!
<Nu^253r> eshtebah gerfti vahid :D
<vahid> :D
<Nu^253r> vali mamnon manam ke ye nafaram
<Nu^253r> khobam
<vahid> Nu^253r: na dorost gereftam
<Nu^253r> pas velesh kon bikhiyal vahid
<Nu^253r> vahid ba bsd ha kar kardi tahala?
<vahid> Nu^253r: are ta hadi
<Nu^253r> kodomsh vahid ?
<vahid> Nu^253r: freebsd yekam ham netbsd
<Nu^253r> aha be salamit
<vahid> Nu^253r: ziyad farghi nadaran
<Nu^253r> distro khodet chiye vahid?!
<Nu^253r> fedora?
<Nu^253r> ya debian
<vahid> deb
<Nu^253r> aha ro on yeki systemam debian nasab kardam
<Nu^253r> ke behesh ssh konam
<Nu^253r> hanoz movafakh nashodam :S
<vahid> yezamani ham az freebsd be onvane client estefade mikardam 2 sal pish
 * Nu^253r goshnashe beram sham
<Nu^253r> vahid mibinamet, felanz beram sham
 * vahid Nu^253r hamishe goshnast :)
<vahid> Nu^253r: bashe
<Nu^253r> are vahid, man vaghti siram bedon marizam, :D
<Nu^253r> to sene roshdam akeh vahid :D
<Nu^253r> brb
<vahid> are
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> agha kasi g++ kar hast?
<Omid> man ye library az algorithm-haye graph gereftam ama hanuz natunestam azash estefade konam. kasi hast ke to estefade kardan az un be man komak kone, man dar avaz behesh graph yad midam
<Omid> ?
<Nu^253r> !ping | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: another contentless ping... sigh...
<Nu^253r> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<hidensoft> !pong
<lubotu3> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<hidensoft> :)))))
<Nu^253r> !pong | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<hidensoft> lubotu3, iknow :
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-29
<Nu^253r> salam alabd
<Nu^253r> !ping | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: another contentless ping... sigh...
<hidensoft> !pong | Nu^253r
<lubotu3> Nu^253r: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<alabd> Nu^253r: aleikom salam
<Nu^253r> hidensoft asab dari ezafi?!
 * Nu^253r has no asab
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, na
<Nu^253r> yeki omade asabamo mv karde to /dev/zero
 * hidensoft have some asab
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, rm -rf esh mikardi
<Nu^253r> has *
<hidensoft> :))
<Nu^253r> daram donbale asab migardam migi rm kon?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, migam tarafo rm mikardi qablesh
<hidensoft> ke kar be inja berese
<hidensoft> hala ye apt-get update bede
<hidensoft> bebinim chi mishe
<Nu^253r> rm -rf /universe/Earth/People/*
<Nu^253r> apt-get mige command not found :/
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> aqa in fedora mahshare
<hidensoft> man asan dark nemikonam chera vaqti yum remove mikonam mire repo update mikone bad remove mikone :))
<hidensoft> engar list narm afzar haye manam too repo e
<Nu^253r> man debianamo be ehtemal ziyad bayad avazesh konam hidensoft :D
<Nu^253r> apt-get daghon shode
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, be chi switch koni oon moqe ?
<Nu^253r> neydonam hidensoft
<hidensoft> boro slackware nasb kon bekhandim
<hidensoft> :))
<Nu^253r> slackware nasb dashtam hidensoft
<hidensoft> rasti gofti mikhay gentoo nasb koni qablan
<Nu^253r> nemidonam chera disham ke mizdam apt-get install migoft not found :/
<Nu^253r> hamash taghsire toe hidensoft
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> apt-get not found ?
<hidensoft> nasbesh kon khob
<hidensoft> oh oh
<hidensoft> emrooz rooz dokhtarast
<Nu^253r> aptitude install ntp 
<hidensoft> :)))
<Nu^253r> bash: aptitude install ntp : command not found
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, search kardi ?
<Nu^253r> chiyo search kardam?!
<hidensoft> Nu^253r, error ro
<Nu^253r> ha na hano
<Nu^253r> hesesh nabode
<Nu^253r> felan daram ketab mikhonam:D
<alabd> hidensoft:  Nu^253r behatr nist berid va tuye pm baham chat konid  ?
<Nu^253r> alabd kesi ke harfi nemizane
<Nu^253r> age kesi masalton dasht, ma saket mishim :)
<alabd> na manzur inke che lozomi dare inja chat beshe ? yekiam soal bokone scroll mishe mire bala , un vaght bande khoda ke mikhad soala ro review kone khoda bayad behesh sabr bede
<hidensoft> asan kolan channel haye persian hamin sheklie ha
<hidensoft> alabd, albate shoma nafar avali nisti ke inja hamchin harfi mizani be man
<hidensoft> kolan inja hamishe bas saket bashe
<alabd>  HydrogenWS , shoma wimax irancell estefade mikonid ?
<alabd> che soraty tu khune masalan hamun 128 , 128 hast ya oft dare?
<alabd> hale: check pm
<abbas> salam be hame
<Guest65208> bache ha man ye soal daram
<Guest65208> khahesh mikonam komakam konin
<Guest65208> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟
<abbas116> سلام به همه
<abbas116> بچه ها می تونین کمکم کنین در مورد نصب ویندوز سون و ابونتو11.4 با هم می تونین کمکم کنین؟
<pesarkhobeee> salam be hame
<pesarkhobeee> kasi midone che tor az mysql backup gereft?
<pesarkhobeee> albat ba copy kaRDAN FILHA
<pesarkhobeee> chon na dastrasy daram be mysql
<pesarkhobeee> va na hichi
<pesarkhobeee> fzerorubigd: nazari dari forod jan? :D
<pesarkhobeee> peda kardam fek konam :D
<pesarkhobeee> bayad /var/lib/mytsql ro copy konim
<pesarkhobeee> :d
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> کدوم نسخه از لینوکس پایدار تر هستش
<ahmad_> ؟
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> میشه کمک
<SterniX> ahmad_ chi?
<SterniX> manzoret kernel hastesh
<ahmad_> من مودم corecess 3112ug
<ahmad_> دارم
<ahmad_> چه جوری میشه نصبش کرد
<ahmad_> یو اس بی هستش
<SterniX> modem chi hastesh?
<SterniX> dial up? gprs?
<ahmad_> adsl
<ahmad_> corecess 3112ug
<ahmad_> usb
<SterniX> manzoret router hastesh ahmad dige na?
<ahmad_> ?
<ahmad_> چه جوری تو لینوکس نصبش کنم
<SterniX> az che distroie estefade mikoni ahmad_ ?
<ahmad_> هنوز از دستور استفاده نکردم
<ahmad_> شما چه دستوری رو پیشنهاد میکنید
<SterniX> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=printpage;topic=2411.0
<Omid> salaam
<shahrooz68> سلام، کسی می‌تونه در مورد اتصال به وی پی ان کمکی به من بکنه؟
<shahrooz68> I have a problem about VPN
<shahrooz68> Please Help Me!
<Omid> yani ye nafar marde c kar peida nemishe inja? :D
<SterniX> !ping hidensoft
<dark-sun> واقعا جای تاسفه که یه عده می‌شینن مافیا بازی می‌کنن
<SterniX> salam dark-sun
<dark-sun> SterniX: بله؟
<SterniX> chand vaght bood nabodi dark-sun :D
<SterniX> dark-sun jarahi plastik kardam, esmamo avaz kardam
<dark-sun> این چی می‌گه؟
<dark-sun> ربات جدید گذاشتین؟
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> ki chi mige
<dark-sun> SterniX: اسم سابقت چی بوده فرزند؟
<SterniX> baba eh man adamam:(
<SterniX> dark-sun whois begir mifahmi
<dark-sun> SterniX: آدم بودی در گذشته؟
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> dark-sun in che harfie
<SterniX> man alanesh nistam
<SterniX> che berese be inek gozahste basham
<SterniX> dark-sun shenakhti?
<dark-sun> Natural Born Lagger
<dark-sun> کسی دیکشنری داره؟
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun mire hava bokhore...
<Omid> man stackoverflow ro miparasam
<Omid> ^:D^
<Omid> khodaaaaast
<Omid> :x:X:x
<Omid> ^:)^
<Omid> man ye haftast daram inja
<Omid> dad mizanam ke moshkele g++am hal she
<Omid> to forum ham zadam
<Omid> to forum english ham zadam
<Omid> to stack overflow 5min nashod j gereftam
<Omid> [-O<^:)^: stackoverflow.com
<Omid> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-09-30
<Bijanbina> سلام کسی هست
<dark-sun> locobot_5: migam locobot_5_2 dadashete?
<royaflash> salam bar dostan aziz
<royaflash> kasy 2 kanal hast
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alabd> aleikom salam
<amin`> salam bacheha
<amin`> kesi hast ye komaki bokoneh?
<alabd> amin`: aleikom salam befarma
<amin`> alabd, salam agha mesle inke port pptp basteh shodeh
<amin`> hich rahi vaseh sakhtan connection sstp ya pptp dar iran hast?
<amin`> vaseh linux
<alabd> sharmande tu in zamine koamki nemitunam bokonam
<amin`> kesi hast inja bedoneh chetori sstp toi linux rah bendazim?
<WhiteCrow1> amin`: to linux rah nemoifte
<WhiteCrow1> amin`: baiad mikrotik dashte bshi va win fek konam sstp ro linux rah nemiofte
<amin`> WhiteCrow1, maghe linux che chizi az win kam dareh?
<amin`> l2tp ham rah neemiofteh?
<WhiteCrow1> na l2tp ham rah nemifote
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> bacheha ye download maneger mikhastam baraye ubuntu
<mohsen> mishe moarefu konid?
<mohsen> mamnun misham
<mohsen> kasi hast javabe maro bede?
<alabd> mohsen: aleikom salam
<alabd> mohsen: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=download%20manager%20ubuntu
<mohsen> migan download manager matni manzureshun chiye?
<alabd> ehtemalan manzureshun command line
<alabd> mesle wget
<amin`> az bache ha kasi jaii ro soragh dareh ke account SSH erai bedan?
<amin`> az bache ha kasi jaii ro soragh dareh ke account SSH erai bedan?
<amin`> az bache ha kasi jaii ro soragh dareh ke account SSH erai bedan?
<satanix7> amin`: vaase chi mikhay?
<amin`> vaseh rad shodan az filter
<amin`> tamami kodam roi googlecode hast va allan mondam moatal
<amin`> satanix7, ^^
<satanix7> amin`: man server daram, vali daram move mikonam be ye server e dige, nemidoonam alan mikhay?
<amin`> is there any gui package to define socks proxy for system wide like gnome
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> قیمت مک چنده؟
<ahmad> شما نمیدونید
<ahmad> اصلشو میخوام
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کدوم مودم adsl بدون درایو
<ahmad> در لینوکس نصب میشه
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کدوم مودم
<ahmad> adsl
<ahmad> بدون درایو تو اوبونتو نصب میشه
<ahmad> ؟
<SterniX> adsl modem nadare ahmad
<SterniX> router adsl ham age az ethernet estefde kone niyazi be driver nadare
<ahmad> من مودم
<ahmad> corecess 3112ug
<ahmad> دارم
<ahmad> یو اس بی هستش
<ahmad> من
<ahmad> یه مودم میخوام که بدون دردسر تو لینوکس نصب بشه
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> چی شد
<SterniX> to google search kon ahmad
<ahmad> خسته نباشد
<ahmad> من اومدم
<SterniX> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=printpage;topic=2411.0
<ahmad> تا از اینجا بپرسم
<alabd1> somy: alekom salam
<alabd1> befarmaeed
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> bacheha man nemitunam tu in sait soalamo beporsam
<mohsen> chera?
<mohsen> ozv ham shodama
<mohsen> bayad chikar konam?
<mohsen> kasi javabe soale maro nemidune?
<alabd> somy: ?
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> برنامه ی دیگری غیر از فلش پلیر
<ahmad> وحود نداره
<ahmad> که فایل فلش رو اجرا کنه
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<alabd> ahmad: gnash
<alabd> aleikom salam
<ahmad> برنامه ی دیگری غیر از فلش پلی وجود داره
<ahmad> ایران تحریم
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-01
<hale> salam
<hale> man bayad ye vpn test konam
<hale> user pass domain mikham
<hale> free haye azmayeshi kar nakardan
<hale> mishe yeki komakam kone?
<SterniX> hale engar protocle vpn kolan baste shode
<hale> s
<hale> yeki user pass vpn mide
<hale> ghablan tets karde bashe
<hale> yeki hast account vpn bede behem 15 daghighe ham kafiye
<alabd> hale: pptp portesh baste shode zaheran
<hale> alabd: l2tp>
<alabd> fekr konam unam bastas ama daghigh nemidunam
<hale> chikar konam
<hale> hatman bayad bashe
<Lham> سلام
<Lham> چطوری میتونم کتابخونه ای که در یک مسیر غیراستاندارد نصب شده را ازش استفاده کنم؟
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan kasi mitune ba http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11300676 komakam kone?
<Omid> man in karo kardam vali j nadad
<hale2> salm
<hale2> mishe begid alan az iran mishe vpn zad ya na?
<hale2> hichki inja nist
<amator> سلام به همه اساتید
<amator> ببخشید میخواستم بپرسم که کسی از دوستان میدونه چطور میشه پورت وی پی ان رو تغییر داد
<amator> ؟
<amator> کسی نبود؟
<hale2> amator: na engar kasi nis
<hale2> hamishe hamine
<hale2> manam soal dashtam
<amator> انگار کانال های ایرانی همینطور هستن
<amator> بهتره بریم روی کانال های انگلیسی که  حداقل یه جوابی بهمون بدن
<amator> شما مشکلتون چی بود؟
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من در منطقه ی 14 ساکن هستم
<ahmad> ایا فروش لینوکس در این منطقه وجود دارد
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> کی میفروشدش
<ahmad> کمک
<ahmad> کمک
<everplays> ahmad, tahala 1bar search kardi?
<ahmad> کجا
<ahmad> من منطقه 14 ساکن هستم
<everplays> age mikhay beri too ye cd foorooshi bekhari ke bayad beri too mahalatoon begardi
<ahmad> کجا سرچ کنم
<everplays> age mikhay biaran dare khoone, ye search kon too google "فروشگاه لینوکس" vasat result miare bekhar
<ahmad> نه میخوام خودم بخرم
<ahmad> از ممنطقه ی خودمون
<ahmad> شما سراغ ندارید
<everplays> ahmad, aha! yani internet-i ke bekhari khodet nemikhari! 1ki dige mikhare?
<everplays> ya doost dari CD ro lams koni aval bad poolesh ro bedi?
<ahmad> ببین اگر سفارش بدم پولش بیشتر میشه
<ahmad> من میخوام گرون در نیاد
<ahmad> راستی من کوبونتو دارم میشه به اوبونتو تبدیلش کنم
<everplays> ta jayi ke man midoonam bishtar az 5-6 toman nabayad dar biad
<ahmad> 5    6 تومن کمه
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> ای کاش یه کار اینترنتی داشتم
<everplays> alaan ke fekr mikonam mibinam ziade! bayad ye pooli ham behet bedan :)
<ahmad> هه هه هه
<ahmad> این کمکتون بود
<ahmad> از دستم ناراحت نشید
<ahmad> ولی بعضی وقتا ادم 5 هزار تومن هم نداره
<everplays> ahmad, khob kari nadare, ye post to forum bezan ya boro tehran lug CD ro begir. be hamin rahati
<everplays> ahmad, age ba lug raftan ham moshkel dari begoo ye fekr-e dige vasat bokonim
<ahmad> lug
<ahmad> چیه؟
<ahmad> اینو پیدا کردم
<ahmad> ولی نمیدونم کدومشون تو منطقه ی ما هستند
<ahmad> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/ShareUbuntuMedia
<everplays> ahmad, http://tehlug.org/ ta jayi ke midoonam in 3shanbe ham miran lug bache ha, be mfat ye peygham bedi vasat ye arios ya ubuntu miare hamoonja azash migiri
<everplays> ahmad, boro ozv-e mailing list besho, email bezan ke ubuntu mikhay, badam bepors ke jalase badi-e lug key va kojas
<everplays> email-e mahdi fattahi ham ine > mah.fat @ gmail.com
<everplays> be oonam mitooni email bezani
<ahmad> ولش کون
<ahmad> ممنون از کمک تون
<hale> چطوری میتونم vpn بزنم؟ رایگان؟
<hale1> ؟
<ahmad_> اقای توکلی
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, جانم؟
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, ??
<ahmad_> شاید مسخره باشه
<ahmad_> ولی من میخوام با 1500 تومن اوبونتو بخرم
<ahmad_> از کجا بخرم
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, خوب شما خودت پاشو بیا اینجا از بنده آخرین نسخه را بگیر
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, هم می خواهی ارزان بگیری هم تو محله خودتان باشه؟ نمیشه
<hale1> و
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, نسخه های قدیمیش تو بازار هفت هشت تومان فروش میره. کم کمش چهار هست
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, بنده همان ۱۵۰۰ می دهم به شما، ولی نمی تونم که بیام در خونه شما؟ :)
<ahmad_> مشکل اینجاس که تو محلمون از کی بخرم
<ahmad_> کی داره
<ahmad_> کی میدونه لینوکس چیه
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, خوب فکر کنم باید یک ماهی دنبال بگردید!
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, محله تان کجا هست؟
<ahmad_> میدان خراسان
<ahmad_> تغریبا
<ahmad_> خیابان جهان پناه را  بلدید؟
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, نه بلد نیستم
<ahmad_> میدان خراسان راچی
<ahmad_> خیابان 17 شهریور
<ahmad_> پایین تر از میدان شهدا
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, شما حاضر هستید همان ۱۵۰۰ تومان را بابت هزینه پستی به بنده بدهید و من دیسک را رایگان به شما بدهم؟ :)
<ahmad_> چرا که نه
<ahmad_> خیلی خوبه
<ahmad_> ولی یه چیزی رو قبلش بگم
<ahmad_> من قبلا که دنبال اوبونتو بودم
<ahmad_> توی یک پاساز
<ahmad_> یکی اوبونتو رو داشت
<ahmad_> ولی فکر کنم قدیمی بود
<ahmad_> ویکی دیگه هم لینوکس رو بعدا اورد و اخرین دفعه که ازش پرسیدم هنوز اوبونتو رو. نیاورده بود
<ahmad_> ولی از اون قبلیه دنپرسیدم
<ahmad_> این گفتم که مدیون نشم
<ahmad_> اگر هم پشیمون شدید اشکالی نداره
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, http://ubuntu.sito.ir
<ahmad_> اگر بشه یه سر دیگه به اون پاساژ میزنم
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, اوبونتویی که میخواهید را بخرید و سفارش را ثبت کنید. روش ارسال را پیک موتوری بزنید تا هزینه ارسال صفر بشه (من با پست می فرستم)
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, این ۱۵۰۰ را هم به یکی از حساب ها بنده منتقل کنید و تو ایمیل اطلاع بدهید
<ahmad_> واقعا
<ahmad_> نه ممنون
<ahmad_> یه جوری شدم
<ahmad_> خیلی خیلی مممنون
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, اگر میخواهید این کار را انجام دهید بنده مشکلی ندارم
<ahmad_> یه روز که پول بیشتری داشتم از شما میخرم
<ahmad_> ایا برای نمایشگاه دیجیتال حضور دارید
<ahmad_> سال قبل هم دیگر را دیدم
<ahmad_> یادتونه
<ahmad_> با خانواده بودم
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, فکر کنم دو سال پیش بود چون سال پیش نبودیم :)
<btavakkoli> ahmad_, زیاد خاطرم نیست ولی نمایشگاه به دلیل مشکلات وزارت بوققققققققق اجازه غرفه زدن نداریم
<ahmad_> داشتید اموزش میدادید
<ahmad_> یا دتون نیست
<ahmad_> روزای اخر نمایشگاه بود
<ahmad_> ممنون
<ahmad_> خدا حافظ
<ahmad_> هخ
<sasy360> سلام. ام پلیر زیرنویس فارسی رو می‌تونه درست نشون بده؟
<dark-sun> sasy360: یا می‌تونه یا نمی‌تونه
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> sasy360: خوبی حاجی؟
<sasy360> dark-sun, سلام. قربانت :)
<sasy360> dark-sun, تو خوبی؟
<dark-sun> sasy360: وی ال سی بزن تو رگ. واسه من که کیفیت دی وی دی زیرنویس‌ها رو نشون می‌ده
<sasy360> dark-sun, چه شد اقا دیروز عصر؟ کسی اومد؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> sasy360: پـَ نه پـَ! نشستیم بشکن زدیم
<dark-sun> :)))
<sasy360> dark-sun, :))
<sasy360> dark-sun, کی ها اومدن؟
<dark-sun> sasy360: اگه گفتی؟؟؟
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> sasy360: احسان بود
<dark-sun> sasy360: توفیق بود
<dark-sun> sasy360: نبی
<dark-sun> sasy360: ابوالفضل
<dark-sun> sasy360: دوست توفیق هم بود
<dark-sun> sasy360: از همه مهمتر!
<dark-sun> sasy360: خوووودم
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> sasy360: جات خالی بستنی خوردیم
<sasy360> dark-sun, اوه آقا چقدر خوب! گفتم کسی نمیاد نیومدم.
<sasy360> dark-sun, هفته بعد حتما میام
<sasy360> dark-sun, وی ال سی قسمت عقب جلو کردن زیرنویس‌هاش کار نمی‌کنه.
<dark-sun> sasy360: پس قربونت زحمت هماهنگیش رو بکش
<dark-sun> sasy360: کی گفته؟ چه نسخه‌ای؟
<sasy360> می‌تونی تست کنی این قابلیت رو؟ دیتسورت چی هست؟
<sasy360> dark-sun, آقا دیسی شدم متاسفانه
<dark-sun> sasy360: منم شدم
<dark-sun> :)
<sasy360> :))
<sasy360> dark-sun, آقا من الان تست کردم ام پلیر زیرنویس فارسی رو نمی‌تونه انگار نشون بده.
<dark-sun> sasy360: چه نسخه ای؟
<sasy360> وی ال سی هم انگار عقب و جلو بردن زیرنویس‌هاش کار نمی‌کنه.
<sasy360> dark-sun, Player SVN-r34007-4.6.1 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
<dark-sun> sasy360: ای چیه؟
<sasy360> dark-sun, این نسخه ام پلیر هست که پرسیده بودی.
<dark-sun> sasy360: ساسی کاکا من با وی ال سی کاری که می‌گی رو انجام دادم ها
<dark-sun> sasy360: جواب داده که می‌گم
<dark-sun> sasy360: نسخه وی ال سی رو پرسیدم.
<sasy360> dark-sun, distrot chi hast?
<sasy360> dark-sun, VLC 1.1.11
<dark-sun> sasy360: اوه شیت. آره اون باگ داره
<sasy360> مطمعنی؟!
<dark-sun> sasy360: بله. وی ال سی توی اون نسخه باگ داره
<dark-sun> sasy360: واسه ام پلیر هم بگذار ببینم زیرنویس نشون می‌ده یا نه
<sasy360> من فکر می‌کنم این از آرچ لینوکس احمق هست که دوباره یه چیزی رو به عنوان پیش نیاز نصب نکرده.
<sasy360> dark-sun, mplayer ro alan check kardam neshoon nemide.
<dark-sun> sasy360: یه بار دیگه بوگو مشکلت چی بود با ام پلیر
<sasy360> dark-sun, mplayer nemitoone zirnevis ba character farsi ro dorost neshoon bede
<dark-sun> sasy360: من الان یادم اومد ساسان. این نداره انکدینگ زیرنویس فارسی رو
<dark-sun> sasy360: انکدینگش
<dark-sun> CP1256
<dark-sun> هستش
<dark-sun> بهش می‌گن
<dark-sun> windows-arabic
<dark-sun> تو ام پلیر نیست همچین چیزی
<dark-sun> sasy360: یه راهی دارم واسش
<dark-sun> sasy360: اگه حوصله داری بهت بگم
<SterniX> dark-sun age utf8 bashe dorost neshon mide?!
<sasy360> نه انکودینگ زیرنویس‌هام درست هست. میشه تبدیل کرد فایل اس آر تی رو
<sasy360> SterniX, آره همین آپشن بود.
<dark-sun> sasy360: منم می‌خواستم همین رو بهت بگم
<dark-sun> sasy360: با فایرفاکس می‌تونی زیرنویسه رو باز کنی
<dark-sun> sasy360: همه‌ش رو کپی کنی توی یه فایل متنی جدید
<dark-sun> sasy360: با انکدینگ یو تی اف ذخیره کنی
<sasy360> dark-sun, oon ham lazem nist hata
<dark-sun> sasy360: البته ممکنه یه سری بهم ریختگی به وجود بیاد توی خطوط ترکیبی انگلیسی فارسی
<sasy360> dark-sun, http://azadrah.net/2011/08/fixing-persian-subtitles-in-linux/
<dark-sun> sasy360: فیلتره
<dark-sun> :))))
<SterniX> ye kar dige ham hast, beshin file ro bekhon az hezaf kon, bad filmo bebin :D
<dark-sun> SterniX: +1
<sasy360> dark-sun, encoding character ham dorost bood. vali baiad be mplayer begi ke file ro ba UTF8 handle kone
<SterniX> vase onaie ke migan spam, in troll bood, na spamming :D
<sasy360> dark-sun, آزادراه فیلتره؟ دلم ریخت پایین آقا نکن همچین با ما
<sasy360> dark-sun, :D
<dark-sun> sasy360: حالگیری بود دیگه :))
<sasy360> dark-sun, :)
<dark-sun> من که ترجیح می‌دم از این اسکریپت استفاده نکنم
<dark-sun> ‫راه حل SterniX  بهتره
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> khahehs dark-sun
<SterniX> nazare lotfete
<SterniX> beram in ravesho patent konam :D
<dark-sun> اسمایلی جابز!
<dark-sun> :D
<SterniX> harki az in ravesh estfade kone man dadagahish mikonama, gofte basham :D
<SterniX> man beram felanz khosh bashin
<sasy360> حال مشکل این‌جاست که زیرنویس‌ها از یه جایی به بعد از سینک خارج میشه. سخت میشه کار اون‌جوری.
<dark-sun> برو به سلامت دادا
<SterniX> sasy360 ono ke mishe tanzim kard
<SterniX> bebin chand saniyast
<SterniX> khodet tanzim kon
 * dark-sun parvaz mikone... (ft ft ft ft)
<sasy360> SterniX, چی رو تنظیم کرد؟ می‌دونم مثلا زیرنویس‌ها دو ثانیه جلو هست ولی تنظیم نبودن مثلا از دقیقه بیستم شروع میشه.
<sasy360> SterniX, هربار یه زمانی برای تاخیر بش بدم بعد ویدئو رو باز کنم برم تا اون زمان خاص جلو ببینم درست شده یا نه.
<SterniX> sasy360 na
<SterniX> manzoram in nabod
<SterniX> to khode mplayer ye dokme dare ke subtitle ro zamanesho aghab jolo mikone
<sasy360> SterniX, هاها دقیقا همینه
<sasy360> SterniX, x va z hast. koja boodi ta alan ke bet niaz dashtam? :D
<SterniX> tike mindazi :/ :(
<sasy360> SterniX, ای بابا چرا تیکه؟ :(
<SterniX> sasy360 kamelesho andakhti?! :D
<SterniX> tikash nabod?!
<sasy360> SterniX, :))
<sasy360> نه آقا بابت این میگم چون از هرکی می‌پرسیدم بلد نبود
<sasy360> من برم بیگ بنگ تئوری ببینم. دم همه‌تون گرم.
<SterniX> man khodam vase seda in moshkelo dashtam
<SterniX> dahamanm saf shod ta tanzimesh konam
<SterniX> khosh bashi
<sasy360> SterniX, ممنون :)
<sasy360> SterniX, فعلا دارم سعی می‌کنم زیرنویس‌ها رو با فونت دیگه نشون بده که موفق نشدم.
<SterniX> sasy360 tanzimat dare vase onam engar
<SterniX> to man bebin
<sasy360> SterniX, آره چندتا سوییچ براشون داره فعلا که موفق نشدم راهش بندازم
<sasy360> عقب جلو کردن زیرنویس‌ها تو ام پلیر هم کار نمی‌کنه
<SterniX> sasy360 nemidonam dige :/
<sasy360> SterniX, che distroee dari?
<SterniX> debian
<Lham> salam
<Lham> ubuntu am bala nemiad
<Lham> chikar konam?
<alabd> aleikom salam
<alabd> che errori mide?
<Lham> errori nemide
<alabd> chy shod ke bala nemiad/?
<Lham> hich axol amali neshoon nemide az khodesh
<Lham> yeki oomade windowsamo recovery karde
<Lham> zendegimo beham rikhte
<Lham> inam bala nemiad
<Lham> hame etelaatam to windows paride
<Lham> ubuntu etelaat hast
<alabd> ba recovery ke info enmipare
<alabd> nemipare
<Lham> be halate factory
<Lham> man kollan drive c dashtam fagha
<Lham> t
<Lham> alan man tu mohite text hastam
<Lham> ba che commandi mitoonam restart konam?
<alabd> reboot
<alabd> alan ba chy bala umadid ? live ?
<Lham> sabr konid
<Lham> dorost shod
<alabd> ok
<alabd> shokr
<Lham> khaili tul kehid
<Lham> keshid
<Lham> mordam
<Lham> hala bayad hardamo recovery konam
<Lham> thx
<ahmad> salam
<SterniX> salam vahid
<vahid> SterniX: salam aziz
<vahid> SterniX: havasam nabood
<SterniX> arze adabi bish nabod vahid :)
<vahid> SterniX: mersi kheili mokhlesim :)
<SterniX> vahid dige TehLug nemitonam biyam dige shayad :/
<vahid> SterniX: chera?
<SterniX> karj kar daram dige
<SterniX> 3sh ha neytonam biyam be ehtemal ziyad :(
<SterniX> hala vahid shoma ha biyan KLUG
<vahid> SterniX: dore
<vahid> SterniX: saate chan bargozar mishe?
<SterniX> 3-5 roozaye jome
<vahid> SterniX: jomeha man kooham
<vahid> SterniX: kash panjshanbe bood
<SterniX> hala yerooz koh mikhad bere nane aghasho bebine
<SterniX> :D
<vahid> SterniX: :)
<vahid> SterniX: midoni chera channel fedora-ir ban mikone adamo?
<SterniX> vahid kolan hamero ban mikone
<SterniX> nemidonam chera
<vahid> SterniX: midonam
<SterniX> vahid
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Information on #fedora-ir:
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Founder    : spot
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Registered : Dec 26 19:46:56 2008 (2 years, 39 weeks, 5 days, 23:37:14 ago)
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Last used  : Feb 23 22:37:47 2011 (31 weeks, 2 days, 20:46:23 ago)
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Mode lock  : -F
<SterniX> -ChanServ- URL        : http://fedoraproject.ir
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Email      : info@fedoraproject.ir
<SterniX> -ChanServ- Flags      : GUARD
<SterniX> -ChanServ- *** End of Info ***
<SterniX> ye flood ziba kardam :D
<Omid> salaam
<SterniX> vahid didi ono ke behet dadam
<SterniX> be on taraf ye email bezan
<SterniX> bebin chera
<vahid> ok
<SterniX> fosh keshehs kon vahid :D
<vahid> :)
<SterniX> age javab nadad
<SterniX> bego ba bache ha jam shim vahid
<SterniX> DDoS konimesh
<alabd> Omid: aleikom salam
<mohsen> salam
<mohsen> ye soal
<mohsen> fire fox man farsi ro khub neshun nemide
<mohsen> bayad chikar konam?
<SterniX> mohsen say kon bebin mitoni font ro avaz koni?
<mohsen> chi bezaram
<mohsen> peyda kardam
<mohsen> vali nemidunam chi bayad bezaram
<mohsen> to or ogd komakam konid
<mohsen> to anjomanam nemitunam soal beporsam ba in k ozv ham hastam
<mohsen> god
<SterniX> mohsen emtehan kon bebin kodomesh khobe kodomesh bad
<mohsen> shoma fonte khasi made nazaret nist?
<SterniX> mohsen na
<mohsen> to opera khub neshun mide?
<SterniX> nemidonam mohsen
<SterniX> emtehan kon
<mohsen> hich taghiri nemikone
<SterniX> mohsen font va encoding ro faghat mitaonam begam taghir bede hamin
<mohsen> kardam joftesho
<mohsen> nashod
<mohsen> yavash yavash daram khaste misham azash (linux)
<mohsen> kheyi kheyli sakhte
<SterniX> mohsen chand vaghte dari kar mikoni?
<mohsen> hudude 2 rooz hast k saressham
<mohsen> vali ye 1 haftei mishe k nasbidam
<SterniX> khaste nabashi sare 2 rooz khaste shodi?!
<mohsen> akhekheyli gonge
<mohsen> rasti ye chize dg
<SterniX> na aslan gong nist mohsen
<mohsen> az koja bayad befahmam k ubuntu hard waramo shenakhte
<mohsen> ?
<SterniX> lspci
<SterniX> va az inke dari bahash kar mikoni
<SterniX> mohsen chegahd dar bare linux khondi?
<mohsen> chize ziyadi nakhundam
<mohsen> vase chi?
<SterniX> pas eshkal az linux nist
<SterniX> age mikhay az linux chizi befahmi bayad RTFM koni
<mohsen> yani chi?
<SterniX> google kon
<mohsen> hamash eng hastesh?
<mohsen> farsi bede search konam
<SterniX> farsi nadare
<SterniX> aslesh hamon englishe mohsen
<mohsen> rasti ye chize dg un dasturo zadam vga mano zade 6500 gt vali vase man 7300gt chera?
<mohsen> ok
<SterniX> va mohsen topic ro ham niga kon
<SterniX> cherasho nemidonam, shayd driversh yeki bashan
<mohsen> na baba nemishe k
<mohsen> rabti b remark budane VGA dare?
<SterniX> nemidonam
<mohsen> ey vay
<nkh> eli__: PING
<bersam> nkh: pong
<nkh> bersam: ba eli__ Port forward Kardi !? :D
<eli__> nkh: سلام
<eli__> nkh: این چیزها که می گی چیه ؟ پورت فوروارد و .... :ی
<bersam> nkh: :d یه چیزی توی همین مایه ها
<bersam> eli__: هیچی راحت باش :D مافیای کثیف
<nkh> eli__: :D
<eli__> nkh: بگو بینم این برسام چه بلایی سرم آورد من نمی دونم ؟
 * bersam :)))
<eli__> bersam: بدجنس....بگو چی کار کردی ؟
<eli__> !leave
<fzerorubigd> برید همون کانال PMG بابا!
<bersam> :D
<mohsen> bacheha ye barname mikham mesle PCZ
<mohsen> chi darid?
<mohsen> kasi hast
<mohsen> b khoda kheyli moheme
<SterniX> http://linuxappfinder.com/
<mohsen> in mage vase narm afzar nist
<mohsen> man mikham moshakhasate daghighe main boardamo bebinam
<nkh> mohsen: chia ro ?
<nkh> mohsen: dmidecode ro boro begard bebin chejuri estefade mishe
<nkh> mohsen: ba dmidecode mishe , kheiliiii ham daghigh
<mohsen> chejuri dl konam?
<nkh> mohsen: ubuntu dare fek konam khodesh
<nkh> mohsen: wait! let me to chek
<nkh> check* ;)
<nkh> mohsen: bebin, alan ubuntu hasty  ?
<mohsen> yeah
<mohsen> ?
<nkh> mohsen:
<nkh> mohsen: sudo apt-get install dmidecode
<SterniX> kho ino bezan to terminal dige mohsen: dmidecode
<nkh> mohsen: dmidecode --type 2,10
<nkh> mohsen: ino bezan
<nkh> mohsen: daghighan chia ro mikhay beduni ?
<hidensoft> hi
<nkh> hidensoft: سلام دادا :دی
<hidensoft> nkh, salam azize del baradar
<hidensoft> hamin alan dashtam dar mored nakh sohbat mikardam
<hidensoft> hala zade e
<hidensoft> :D
<nkh> hidensoft: :D
<nkh> mokhLeSim!
<nkh> KooUja?!
<nkh> Mafia ke nabudi ke :D
<nkh> hidensoft: نخ بدم؟ :دی
<hidensoft> nkh, mafia bazi mikonid mage ?
<nkh> hidensoft: تموم شد ولی بیاا الان ۵ تاییم
<nkh> hidensoft: ping! MiiaY ? :D
<hidensoft> nkh, i miam
<hidensoft> nkh, channel khafast , begoo man miam
<nkh> hidensoft: Hm ok mishe alan
<nkh> hidensoft: چه جوری؟
<nkh> hidensoft: Voice chejuri bedam?
<hidensoft> nkh, ok shod dige nemikhad
#ubuntu-ir 2011-10-02
<Lham> slm
<alabd> Lham: aleikom salam
<Lham> ubuntu net vasl nemishe
<Lham> mishe karish kard?
<Lham> bedalile etefaghe dirooz
<alabd> mesle ine ke begyd mashinam rah nemire
<alabd> chand ta dalil mitune dashte bashe?
<Lham> ye soale dige aval beporsam: momkene barnamei kharab shode bashe
<Lham> vaghti linux bala miad?
<SterniX> yani chi Lham ?!
<alabd> Lham: restor to factory ...kardid ?
<amin`> kasi az bacheh ha jaee ro soragh dareh ssh vpn 9socks proxy) eraee bedeh?
<amin`> kasi az bacheh ha jaee ro soragh dareh ssh vpn 9socks proxy) eraee bedeh?
<amin`> kasi az bacheh ha jaee ro soragh dareh ssh vpn 9socks proxy) eraee bedeh?
<zlupzka> hi
<Lham> salam
<Lham> chejoori mitoonam search konam ye file tu ye foldere khas ro?
<dark-sun> Lham: find ?
<hidensoft> !ping | SterniX
<lubotu3> SterniX: another contentless ping... sigh...
<SterniX> !pong hidensoft
<hidensoft> !whatsup | SterniX
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<hidensoft> WhiteCrow1, salam
<SterniX> !pong | hidensoft
<lubotu3> hidensoft: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<hidensoft> yeah its fun
<hidensoft> :))
<SterniX> hidensoft ba bot kalkal mikoni?!
<SterniX> salam hidensoft
<SterniX> chetorie?
<hidensoft> SterniX, toopz
<SterniX> hidensoft peyda kardi rasti?
<hidensoft> chio ?
<SterniX> asab vase man!
<hidensoft> SterniX, hal nashode hanoo ?
<SterniX> chi hal nashode?
<SterniX> asabam?
<hidensoft> are
<SterniX> na sare jash gharar nist biyad engar hidensoft :D :( :/
<hidensoft> yum search asab
<hidensoft> dark-sun, i got you
<dark-sun> man dc budam1
<SterniX> hidensoft emro pesare zang zde be goshim, mige agha shomarato az koja ovordi
<dark-sun> hidensoft: hi :)
<SterniX> wb dark-sun
<SterniX> migam vase chi mikhay
<dark-sun> SterniX: tnx :*
<SterniX> mige mikham bekheram?!
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> SterniX, bede behesh bere
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> dark-sun, how are you dude
<dark-sun> hidensoft: very good! meghsi :))
<hidensoft> dark-sun, nisheto beband :D :)))
<SterniX> hidensoft na in vase ye chize dige zang zade bood, bahonesh yechi dige bood
<hidensoft> SterniX, chi mikhaste ?
<SterniX> hidensoft etel ehtemalan
<hidensoft> etel chie ?
<SterniX> etel = intel = intelligence  = etellat
<hidensoft> wow
<hidensoft> etel chand SterniX ?
<SterniX> brb
<SterniX> hidensoft etel kheili gerone
<SterniX> mishe az ye gheron bashe
<SterniX> ta jone ye adam ta joone chansad hezar adam :D
<hidensoft> :))
<hidensoft> man beram sham
<SterniX> nooshe jun hidensoft
<hidensoft> SterniX, tnx dude
<SterniX> most welcome hidensoft
<TheDan> !ping SterniX
<TheDan> !ping | SterniX
<lubotu3> SterniX: another contentless ping... sigh...
<SterniX> !pong | TheDan
<lubotu3> TheDan: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<TheDan> SterniX, chetori mishe be yeki voice dad to channel ?
<SterniX> age access dashte bashi
<SterniX> /MSG ChanServ voice #channel nick
<SterniX> age op nabashi
<SterniX> age bashi ke /voice nick
<TheDan> ok
<SterniX> TheDan to #PMG hasti?
<TheDan> SterniX, modir channel nist
<TheDan> chikar konim ?
<SterniX> hichi
<SterniX> bayad to flag ha access dashte bashi
<TheDan> ok
<SterniX> TheDan shab khosh
<SterniX> !night | TheDan
<lubotu3> TheDan: It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<dark-sun> SterniX: شب بخیر
<SterniX> shab khosh dark-sun :)
<TheDan> SterniX, shab khosh
<hidensoft> dark-sun, namordi to inqadr dc shodi ?
<hidensoft> :D
<Samanta> ajaba
<omido> Samanta:  lol
<Samanta> :))
<omido> wellcome to freenode
<Samanta> ty
<Samanta> cheghade ziyadin
<Samanta> :))
<omido> lol
<omido> join here #ubuntu
<omido> english support channel
<Samanta> che khabare
<Samanta> chand ta room dare inja
<omido> balad nisti search koni ?
<Samanta> daram search mikonam dg baw
<Samanta> 2000 raft
<Samanta> na 15000
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-24
<XPro> inja ke kasi nist inhame ham tabligh kardin
<XPro> to net
<XPro> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-25
<mehrdad> salam be hame
<mehrdad> kasi redmino nasb kardeh?
<saeed> mehrdad : inja channeleh arvaheh
<saaber> Hello World!
<the-light_> Hello saaber ;)
<saaber> the-light_: bah bah ehsan khan!
<saaber> the-light_: goftam ta hala dg shahid shodi!
<the-light_> saaber: koor khundi! ta saal 2200 man injam!
<saaber> the-light_: pas be naveye navam salam beresoon!
<saaber> the-light_: ehsan hich khabare jadidi nist?
<the-light_> saaber: hatman, chizi ham dari begu behesh beresunam!
<saaber> the-light_: IT, Linux, Free, OS, ...
<the-light_> saaber: filter shodan service ha google
<saaber> the-light_: google e khaen! chera khodesho filter karde? :))))
<the-light_> saaber: filter esh karde iran! mage divoonast bebande
<saaber> the-light_: mikhay begi ma inghadr ahmaghim? zeshte nagoo
<saaber> the-light_: migam baro bax e linux che khabar? engar ye jooraei az shoor o hal e sabegh oftade?
<the-light_> saaber: 60% :)
<saaber> 50 50 :D
<the-light_> saaber: na etefaghan taze hame ro zanjan didam tu hamayesh :
<saaber> eeee
<the-light_> saaber: esfahan ham 5 mhr hamayshe
<saaber> to ke khozestan boodi?
<the-light_> daneshgam aunjast
<saaber> ahan
<saaber> the-light_: ye soal?
<saaber> the-light_: too hamayesh che sohbataei shod? kheili baram moheme
<saaber> the-light_: mozooatesh
<the-light_> saaber: erae ha kheyli fargh dasht az bazi sazi ba html5 ta OS e zamin va ...
<saaber> ooooo pas tekrari nist dg
<saaber> afarin
<the-light_> na barnamenevisi java o fromwork ham bud
<saaber> the-light_: python nabood? :P
<the-light_> saaber: fekr konam bud, man bishtare erae haro nabudam
<the-light_> saaber: chon 1kishun karesh web application ba python e
<saaber> the-light_: esmesh o nemidooni?
<the-light_> saaber: mohamad efazati
<saaber> the-light_: eee in ke weblogesho didam! mage tehran nist? tooye bayan hast fekr konam?
<the-light_> saaber: are, az tehran ziad aumade budan, az jadi ta irix o everplays o aun khanomi ke tez arshadesh mosharekate azad bud
<btral> من یه وبلاگ خوب دیدم
<saaber> the-light_: yani dg tehran kam avorde mian zanajn?
<btral> برام جالب بود
<saaber> btral: تبریک میگم
<btral> چی؟
<the-light_> saaber: hamayesh ha chand saal e tehran o zanjan bargozar mishan
<saaber> the-light_: eee tehran ham hast pas! pesar akhbar ro az koja begiram?
<the-light_> saaber: tehran jashne KDE9 o gnome o fsf bud ke laghvesh kardan ;)
<saaber> the-light_: behtar, in soosool bazia chie!
<the-light_> saaber: az planet e sito ya azadrah o identi.ca
<btral> کسی نمیگه چرا من یه دفعه میان کلام گفتم وبلاگ خوبی دیدم
<btral> چون کسی نمیگه منم میرم
<btral> بای
<saaber> lol
<saaber> ino!
<saaber> the-light_: planet kheili khoobe ettefaghan donbalesh boodam!
<the-light_> saaber: weblog haye khub inja hastan
<saaber> the-light_: agha too in planet e tooye khode weblog ha nemishe raft
<saaber> the-light_: jaei bara click dare?
<the-light_> saaber: aun bala jelo avatar e neveshte manbaa asli dar ....
<the-light_> aval albate baayad edame matlab ro zade bashi
<the-light_> bedune edame matlabam mishe!
<saaber> the-light_: oh rast migi
<the-light_> saaber: identi.ca o twitter o facebook ham mituni akhbar o donbal koni
<the-light_> identi.ca update tare
<saaber> the-light_: oona hamash filtere :(
<the-light_> saaber: https identi.ca baz mishe
<saaber> the-light_: pastebin.com chera bayad filter beshe?
<the-light_> saaber: mahze maraz :)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-26
<najme> سلام
<najme> یک ویدیو چت مناسب برای لینوکس میشه معرفی کنید؟
<MaMaD> Kasi Hast? Ye Soali Dashtam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-27
<bahman_azimii> sss
<bahman_azimii> ‏سلام . ‫ ‫این دستو su رو نمیشه پسووردشو تو خود دستور داد؟
<bahman_azimii> من یک حساب کاربری درست کردم که تنظیمات صفحه نمایش (Refresh rate) تو این حساب جدید ثابت نمیمونه با اینکه من ازتو nvidia-setting تنظیمش کردم وذخیرشم کردم ولی هربار که log in میشم refresh rate رو 60H هست که من رو 85H  تنظیمش کرده بودم در ضمن refresh rate صفحه log in هم پایینه و اونم چشمو اذی
<subzer0> rooye router board mikrotik kasi tahala linux nasb karde?
<subzer0> rooye router board mikrotik kasi tahala linux nasb karde?
<subzer0> rooye router board mikrotik kasi tahala linux nasb karde?
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-29
<Applet> Salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<Applet> niaz be yek mashverat dashtam
<Applet> rastesh man chand hafte ghabl basteye LPIC1 va LPIC2 daneshgah sharif kharidarii kardam
<Applet> in hafte ke be dastam resiid
<Applet> barresi kardam va didam kollan faghede keifiate
<Applet> na sedaye monaasebi dare
<Applet> va na tasvire monasebi
<Applet> gheymate in baste ham gozashtan 50 toman
<Applet> zang zadam migam injoorie. migan be ma rabtii nadare. ma goftim bedoon keifiate. dar soorati ke hich ja hamchin chizi nagoftan
<Applet> alan be nazare shoma raftare moteghabel ba in harekate na dorost bayad che joori bashe???
<anoNxeRo> khodsozi jolo daneshgah sharif
<Applet> bale
<Applet> sahiih:D
<anoNxeRo> mitoni kolan linux va narmafzare azado bezari kenar
<Applet> towsiie dg nadariid ke anjam bedam ghabl az in harekat:)
<anoNxeRo> va be harchi daneshgah va narmafzare azad has fosh bedi
<Applet> ensafan kare shoma va pishnahadate shoma nemoone astaaa
<anoNxeRo> khob darksun nis, goftam man yezare jasho por konam
<Applet> vaghean dar inja be dorosti naghshe troll khosh khande ro pyade sazii kardid:)
<anoNxeRo> Applet, vaghti ke to internet be sorate free inchiazaro dar eshterak mizaran dige nabayad mikharidi
<anoNxeRo> Applet, yekari dige ham mitoni bokoni
<anoNxeRo> be sorrate torrent bezari to net
<anoNxeRo> site sharif ro hack koni
<anoNxeRo> va hash on torrent ro be eshtrak bezari
<anoNxeRo> va begi bi kefiyate
<Applet> ghesmate avval ke ta kami doroste va nabayad mikhariidam
<anoNxeRo> be gates va jobs ham fosh bedi hamkhobe
<anoNxeRo> az kojaie Applet ?
<Applet> va dovomi ham age anjamesh bedam baghie fosh midan be man khob. akhe filmaash kamelan bi keifiate. va mellat ba kolli zahmat torrent dl mikonan va akharesh mibinan bihoode boode
<anoNxeRo> behtar az ineke beran bekharan
<anoNxeRo> va befahman bi kefiyate
<anoNxeRo> Applet, torrent chiz bad nist
<anoNxeRo> esmesh yadam raft
<anoNxeRo> saber kon
<Applet> va sevvomi ham: akhe be khode daneshgahe sharif rabtii nadare ke ye bakhshii az in daneshgah un karo anjam dade va taze hack daneshgahe sharife az dast o tavane man khareje:)
<anoNxeRo> !patient | Applet
<Applet> az TehrAn
<anoNxeRo> !patients | Applet
<anoNxeRo> !patience | Applet
<lubotu3> Applet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anoNxeRo> aha dors shod!:D
<anoNxeRo> Applet, vaysa bayad beram khone
<anoNxeRo> yadam nis esmeshon chiye
<anoNxeRo> age khasi onaro dl koni
<anoNxeRo> behet hash bedam raftamkhobe
<anoNxeRo> man beram pa kore o biyam
<anoNxeRo> brb
<Applet> tnks
<anoNxeRo> Applet, shab hasi?
<Applet> bale
<Applet> che saati?
<anoNxeRo> man 8-9 ina shayad beresam khone
<anoNxeRo> Applet, faghat ina farsi nisana
<anoNxeRo> englishan hamashon
<Applet> khoobe
<Applet> albate testout ham yeki gharar shode biare vasam
<Applet> age farda niovord bayad beram too kare torrentesh
<mahdy_> Applet: میاره . قول میده
<Applet> :D
<anoNxeRo> alan aslan zehnam bara esmesh kar nemikone :/
<anoNxeRo> kat.ph/search/linuxcbt/Cached
<anoNxeRo> http://www.linuxcbt.com/
<anoNxeRo> Applet, ^
<anoNxeRo> linuxcbt bood
<anoNxeRo> dahanam saf shod ta dobaleshg begardam:D
<Applet> mamnoon
<anoNxeRo> to piratebay.se ye search koni behet mige
<Applet> ok baghiash halle
<Applet> albate begam VTC.Linux.Professional ham zadam vase download
<Applet> in be nazaretoon che joorie?
<saaber> Applet: man nazari nadaram :D
<anoNxeRo> vtc engar hendiye
<anoNxeRo> man darameshon engar
<anoNxeRo> chon esmesh ashnas baram
<anoNxeRo> vali cbt ro tosiye mikonam
<Applet> ok daste shoma dard nakone.
<Applet> vali roo pishnahade avvali ham gooya bayad fek konam
<Applet> khodsoozi o sharif o ina
<anoNxeRo> Applet, age khasi beri khod sozi
<anoNxeRo> bego coveresh konim
<Applet> =))
<anoNxeRo> faghat ghablesh hadafeto bego, nayan barchasb siyasi bezanan rot
<saaber> naaa to hanooz javooni
<saaber> inkaro nakon
<anoNxeRo> hame talashat alaki bashe ha!
<Applet> rastii torrente filmaaye inaa amade shod koja nashresh bedam???
<anoNxeRo> to internet Applet !
<anoNxeRo> :D
<Applet> man bayad dar jahate hefz hoghooghe moshtarii be in kar eghdaam namayam
<Applet> avvarin!!
<anoNxeRo> Applet, to technutux
<saaber> khodforooshi kon behtare :D
<Applet> manzooram ye jaaye public baraye farsi zabana bood ke khob hame estefaade konan
<Applet> na khob
<Applet> =))
<anoNxeRo> khod foroshi? yani mikhay kabed koliye inaro befroshi?
<anoNxeRo> inke eteraz nemishe ke!
<anoNxeRo> Applet, technotux bad nisa
<Applet> ok. technotux radiife. faghat moghayer ba ghavaniin ke niist
<Applet> ?
<anoNxeRo> Applet, soalaie miporsia!!
<anoNxeRo> mikhay khodam besozonamet aslan
<applet1> khob
<anoNxeRo> brb
<anoNxeRo> ]
<applet1> 1 be man ezaafe shod:D
<applet1> khob pas ok
<applet1> mamnoon az komak
<saaber> applet1: ghabeli nadasht
<applet1> ;)
<applet1> doostan felan ba ejaaze
<applet1> bYe
<anoNxeRo> man beram
<anoNxeRo> felanz
<smart> salam bebakhshid kanale irc vase arch tu iran esmesh chie?
<smart> کسی نسیست جواب منو بده؟
<centooos> wase arch nadare irani
<smart> آخه قبلا شنیده بودم داره
<centooos> ee, shayadam bashe to google zadi chizi nabod? man k nashnidam
<smart> ممنون از جوابت میرم تو گوگل سرچ می‌کنم
<centooos> age didi b manam bego;)
<smart> ok
<smart> archlinux-ir esmeshe vali namidunam chera tu liste shabakeha nist akhe yebar badaz zohri raftam tush vali alan hamchin shabakei nist
<centooos> beza manam test konamesh
<centooos> chera hast k:D
<centooos> ye jamaaty am tosh hastan
<smart> pas chera man namibinam?
<centooos> nemidonam wala
<centooos> 4-5 ta karbar tosh hastan
<centooos> hamontor k inja omadi onvara ham boro dg smart
<centooos> ba che clienti hasty?
<smart> man ba xchat hastam
<smart> tu list shabakeha nemiad
<smart> bad az zohri tu list bud
<smart> xchat ro ye restart mikonam bebinam chi mishe
<geek94> salam bache ha chetor mitunam ie list az device haie motasel be pc begiram?
<centooos> lspci bood fk konam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-09-30
<Applet> :)
<Applet> agha ye narm afzar wiper khoob vase linux hast?
<Applet> yani beram vase in soal topuc bezanam?:)
<Applet> topuc=>topic
<Applet> bale mamnoon doostan:-D. BleachBit khoobe?
<mirzaei> i have aspire 5750 with nvidia vga and now i install nvidia-current_295.40-0ubuntu1_i386.deb but no cinnoment not log in and in gnome2d flash light not work
<mirzaei> سلام
<mirzaei> من با کارت گرافیک لب تابم مشکل دارم
<mirzaei> انویدیا
<mirzaei> دکمه نور صفحش کار نمی کنه
<nochamani> دوستان سلام
<nochamani> یک مشکلی واسم پیش اومده
<nochamani> من دبیان 6.0.3 رو به صورت لایو بالا می یارم کارت شبکه ها رو می شناسه و من می تونم به اینترنت وصل شم
<nochamani> ولی پس از نصب یکی از کارت شبکه ها رو
<nochamani> unmanaged
<nochamani> معرفی می کنه و دیگری رو
<nochamani> disconnected
<nochamani> ؟؟
<nochamani> کسی نمی خواد نظری بده ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-23
<superuser_ir> سلام
<superuser_ir> دوستان می تونید به من گروهی برای mobile app نوشتن معرفی کنید ؟
<javacoder> superuser_ir: app chi hast ?
<rndr> eh man omadam:D
<superuser_ir> برای اندروید و آیفون
<superuser_ir> ‏ javacoder:‫برای اندروید و آیفون
<rndr> #android
<rndr> javacoder, man raftam
<javacoder> rndr: bemiri
<javacoder> rndr: akharam nagerefti ?
<rndr> rndr, to ham
<rndr> javacoder, khone join misham
<javacoder> rndr: bodo boro
<yas> chejuri mishe az dakhel terminal barname run kard masalan firefox ya vlc?
<yas> ???
<yas> bebinam inja chate khososi hast?
<yas> chera man neveshte haye digaran nemibinam
<yas> ba kanal kar nakardam
<javacoder> yas: inja publiceh
<ramin> mikham to VirtualBox windows ro full scrin konam chetori in karo bokonam ?
<C0mA> view -> full screen
<javacoder> C0mA: to VB mishe clone gereft ?
<C0mA> are
<C0mA> snapshot
<C0mA> too vmware va vb esmesh snapshote
<C0mA> man har rooz migam too site ubuntu farsi bayad beram ozv sham vali nemiram nemidoonam chera xD yadam mire =))
<javacoder> C0mA: hamin alan boro signup kon savab dareh
<javacoder> lagman: hanuz mordi ?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-24
<superuser_ir> salam , doostan kasi ro bahse sending BULK MAIL kar karde ?
<JAVACODER> superuser_ir: man , javab nemideh , koli ipit ban mishe koli time sarf mishe , kheili kam javab mideh
<superuser_ir> JAVACODER: che solutioni estefade mikardin ?
<MHA152> ‏‫سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-25
<MHA152> ‏‫سلام
<prp-e> سلام.
<prp-e> به سک ابر ترول کامل نیازمندیم :D
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-26
<MHA152> ‏‫‫چرا هرد هنوز پایدار نشده؟
<Amirhosein> سلام دوستان
<Amirhosein> ببخشید مزاحم میشم
<Amirhosein> من میخوام یه لبتاپ ایسوس بخرم که روش هم ویندوز نصب بشه هم لینوکس
<Amirhosein> میخواستم ببینم ویژگی خاصی رو باید در نظر بگیرم ؟
<Amirhosein> متشکر
<MatinM> in anjoman chera baz nemishe ?
<POo> salam, forum chi shode?!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-27
<hs366> Hi
<hs366> anyone here...
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-28
<nika> slm
<nika> کسی میدونه ویندوز مجازی چطوری روی لینوکس نصب می کنن؟
<anoNxeRo> nika, virtualbox ro nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> !virtualbox | nika
<lubotu3> nika: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nika> بازم تو داروگر؟
<nika> چطوری؟
<anoNxeRo> darogar chiye
<nika> الان تور روی سیستم روشنه ولی کار نمی کنه؟
<nika> هیچ سایتم باز نمی کنه؟
<nika> 64
<anoNxeRo> nika, chi roshane?
<anoNxeRo> chi hich site ro bz nemikone
<anoNxeRo> yezare dorost tozih bede
<nika> فیلتر شکن تور
<nika> tor
<nika> چرا تور سایت باز نمی کنه
<nika> چرا جواب نمیدی؟
<nika> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟/
<NIKA> TOR  ام کار نمی کند؟
<NIKA> برنامه تور را نصب کردم باز نیز هست ولی هیچ سایتی باز نمی کنه
<nika> کسی می تواند یک مرورگر فیلترشکن به من معرفی کند؟
<MBehtemam> چرا برای خودتون یک فیلتر شکن نمی خرید خیال خودتون رو راحت کنید.
<nika> من تور را نصب کردم حداقل بدونم چرا کار نمی کند
<anoNxeRo> chon tanzimesh nakardi ehtemalan
<nika> چطوری باید تنظیم کنم
<nika> ؟
<nika> چی شد من منتظرما
<anoNxeRo> ye search kon to google, man alan sare karam, poshte miz nisam ziyad
<MHA152> سلام
<nika> slm
<nika> Dont work my tor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<vb6> salam
<vb6> سلام
<anoNxeRo> nika, vidalia va tor button ro nasb kon
<anoNxeRo> salam vb6
<nika> نصبه
<nika> ولی تنظیم نیست
<anoNxeRo> tor button chi?
<nika> اون از کجا باید نصب کنم
<anoNxeRo> tor button ye addon has bara ff
<nika> من تا جاهایی رفتم توی
<nika> tools
<nika> addone
<nika> tor button serchidam vali nabod
<anoNxeRo> www.torproject.org/torbutton/‎
<nika> site baz nemish!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<anoNxeRo> wait
<vb6> سلام سوالی داشتم راجع نصب و پریدن ویندوز 7 بعد از نصب آپاندا13.4 در درایو ویندوز
<anoNxeRo> nika, sab kon alan yekish mikan
<nika> plz,saritar
<anoNxeRo> nika, sare karam nemishe kari kard
<anoNxeRo> beram khone dorstesh mikonam
<anoNxeRo> farda age shod behet midam
<nika> نرم افزار شو میخوای بگیری؟
<anoNxeRo> bayad compile bshe
<anoNxeRo> ro serveram zip nadaram
<anoNxeRo> khone migiram barat anjam midam
<nika> تا ساعت چند سرکاری؟
<nika> مرسی
<anoNxeRo> 20min dige
<anoNxeRo> shayad
<nika> by
<nika> see u tomarow
<witboys> salam
<numb95> کسی تجربه‌ی کار با روبی و روبی آن ریلز داره؟
<Irani__> salam dostan
<Irani__> man be yek moshkel bar khordam kasi mitune lotfan komak kone?
<Irani__> raje be nasbe ubuntu ro vmware
#ubuntu-ir 2013-09-29
<yas> salam.mikham vnc ya hamon remmina remote desktop ubuntu be serveri ke rosh centos vasl besham.aya ro centos remote desktop hast
<vb6> hi
<anoNxeRo> hi
<vb6> بچه ها من آبانتا را کنار 7 نصب کردم می بدونم میشه کنار xp و 7 با هم نصب کنم
<anoNxeRo> are mishe
<MHA152> سلام
<anoNxeRo> salam
<vb6> be hamin ravesh va ba salam be MHA152 va anoNxeRo
<vb6> tartib nadareh
<anoNxeRo> vb6, be kodom ravesh?
<anoNxeRo> age akhare sar linux ro nasb koni behtare, chon grub mitone khdoesho behtar update kone
<vb6> pas aval xp baad 7 baad ubanta
<anoNxeRo> ubanta chiye?
<vb6> hala aqeh alan bekham xp nasb konam che konam
<vb6> bebakhchid ubantu
<vb6> ubuntu
<anoNxeRo> yani chi bayad chi kar koni?
<vb6> chon xp boot baqie ra miparoneh
<vb6> aya ba barnameh khasti bayad kar konam ya baad nasd repairesh konm?
<vb6> albate ba repair ubuntu ashnaii nadaram
<anoNxeRo> mitoni ba ye live edition bar gardoni, ya male khode uunto rbzani begi repair system ya yechi to in mayeha
<vb6> khodeton test kardid jabav mide ?
<anoNxeRo> ghablan grub kharab kadam baz dorst shode
<vb6> sokot neshane rezast pas javab mideh ba tashakor khodaneqahdar!...
<vb6> rasti bacheha kasi barayeh ubuntu viruskosh soraq nadare dar had kasper va norton va ...
<anoNxeRo> vb6, cheghad dar bare linux midoni?
<vb6> ya aslan viruskhosh ehtiaj nadareh
<vb6> tazeh varedam
<vb6> albate aqar manba radif qir biaram maher misham
<MHA152> شما خسته نمیشید همه ی این فینگلیش ها را می خونید؟
<vb6> MHA152 albate aqar manba radif qir biaram maher misham
<vb6> MHA152,  dikeh che konim farsi khob suprt nemishe
<MHA152> شما انجمن فارسی عضو نیستید؟طبق قوانین باید فارسی بنویسید پس چه بهتر دستتون را با فارسی عادت بدید چون خیلی استاندارد تره
<anoNxeRo> inja che rabti be anjoman dare?
<vb6> barobach kasi antivirus va manba soraq nadash
<MHA152> اینجا فارسی بنویسیم عادت می کنیم و راحت تر بقیه ی جاها فارسی می نویسیم
<MHA152> کسی اینجا در مورد CISK , RISK چیزی میدونه؟
<anoNxeRo> risc va cisc manzorete?
<vb6> MHA152, عزیز من چون از  کلمات انگلیسی برای تفهیم  سریع استفاده می نیم لازم جهت هم خوانی با بقیه جمله  بقیه را هم فینگیلیش بنویسیم
<vb6> barobach kasi antivirus va manba soraq nadash
<MHA152> آره،ببخشید اشتباه نوشتم
<anoNxeRo> www.seas.upenn.edu/~palsetia/cit595s07/RISCvsCISC.pdf‎
<MHA152> anoNxeRo: همچین چیزی پیدا نکرد.راستی منبع فارسی خودم سراغ دارم ولی چند تا سوال داشتم
<vb6> bacheha salam
<vb6> mikham nazareton raje projehaie mokhtalef linux bedonam, kodomeshon baraie dextop amntar va qavitar va darair narmafzarhaie bishtar ya dar had windows and
<vb6> bacheha hame khaband
<prp-e> سلام علیکم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-22
<sourena> salam
<sourena> کمک کمک
<sourena> من تو یه جزیره گیر کردم
<sourena> help
<sourena> تازه وارد بودن چقدر بده واقعن
<sourena> نمیدونی چه طوری کمک بگیزی
<sourena> اه
<sourena> hi
<sourena> is there anybody out there?
<Arad> salam
<Arad> kasi mitune be soale man javab bede ?
<Arad> کمک
<Arad> الووووووووووووووو
<Arad> alo
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-23
<ramanK> salam
<ramanK> inja kasi service dahande VPS mishnase ke gheimatesh payin bashe?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-24
<rebwar> hello
<rebwar> is there any here?
<rebwar> persian or english?
<narbeh> rebwar: hi,
<narbeh> rebwar: Persian
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-25
<adnan> درود
<adnan> دوستان
<adnan> کسی هست؟
<adnan> درود
<adnan> دوستان کسی هستش؟
<adnan> مشکل دارم
<farid> سلام
<farid> سلام
<farid> ی سوال
<farid> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<farid> هیج خری نی
<farid> fuck the ubuntu
<farid> buy
<hamidj> سلام کسی هست منو راهنمایی کنه
<hamidj> میخواستم ببینم واسه رسته مهندسی مکانیک از کدوم نسخه لینوکس استفاده کنم؟
<Azitrex> kareh pardazeshi chizi dari ?
<Azitrex> chizeh khasi dari ?
<Azitrex> chand saleh linux kar mikoni ?
<hamidj> میخوام کدنویسی فورترن انجام بدم
<hamidj> تا حالا باهاش کار نکردم
<Azitrex> ageh tazeh mikhay start koni be nazaram linux haee k kar bahash rahat tareh ro entekhab kon ta dargireh config haye pichideh nashi
<Azitrex> man fortran kar nakardam ama fek mikonam ru hamashun ok bashe
<hamidj> خوب کدوم راحتره
<Azitrex> ta unja ke man midunam 2 ta family dareh gnu/linux
<Azitrex> 1 seri ha debian based hastan 1 seri dg RedHat base
<Azitrex> be nzaram harjofteshu emtehan kon
<hamidj> این آخریو نفمیدم
<Azitrex> kodomo ?
<hamidj> ولی نظرت درباره خود اوبنتو چیه
<hamidj> ta unja ke man midunam 2 ta family dareh gnu/linux
<Azitrex> yani 2 ta khanevadeh koli ke az nazareh sakhtari kami baham fargh daran
<Azitrex> va to 2 ta goroh gharar migiran
<Azitrex> vaseh debian base ha ubuntu 1 ki az gozineh haye rahat vaseh shuru hast
<Azitrex> va redhat base ha man magia ro pishnahad mikonam
<Azitrex> ageh tunesti harjofteshu begir bebin ba kodomesh rahat tari
<Azitrex> vali ubuntu ro fek mikonam behtar bashe braye shuru
<hamidj> اوکی راهنمایی بسیار خوبی بود ممنون از لطفتون
<Azitrex> khahesh mohandes
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-27
<ehsanchhry> سلام
<ehsanchhry> کسی هست؟
<ehsanchhry> دوستان اوبونتو سوار
<ehsanchhry> پس چرا هیشکی اینجا حرف نمیزنه
<ehsanchhry> لااله الی الله
<ehsanchhry> ما رفتیم
<esak> salam ashkan
<esak> hasti
<mjj> hi to all
<mjj> سلام
<mjj> کسی روی مک اوبانتو نصب کرده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-09-28
<javad> ba salam
<javad> در نسخه های قبلی اوبونتو دسکتاپ گنوم منوها در بالا بود مثل مک اما در نسخه های جدید تر اسم این توزیع چیه که حالت مترو داره ؟
<javad> آیا دیگه دستاپ قبلی کلا لغغو شده ؟
<javad> کسی در این مورد اطلاعاتی داره ؟
<Dark_> سلام و خسته نباشید بر عزیزان
<Dark_> ببخشید سوالی خدمت شما داشتم
<Dark_> البته این سوال ما کمی کلی و گسترده هست
<Dark_> میخواستم بدونم برای اینکه بتونم لینوکس رو حرفه ایی بشم باید چه کار ی انجام بدم ؟1
<Dark_> من حدود 1 ماه و نیم هست که لا لینوکس اوبونتو 13.10 کار می کنم
<tahmoores> سلام کسی هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-21
<MMM_> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-24
<akbari> bad az salha dobare man omadam
<masoud_> hi
<hosein> سلام_ببخشید سوالی داشتم
<hosein> میخواستم طریقه نصب این نرم افزار و یاد بگیرم
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-25
<jmlotfi> سلام
<MKinG_> سلام... کسی هست بتونه در باره بستن فلش با استفاده از فایل دامی کمکم کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-26
<MKinG_> hello
<MKinG_> ...
<MKinG_> ???
<eehsan> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-09-27
 * MiLaD slaps iraj around a bit with a large fishbot
<MiLaD> X_X
<MiLaD> inasdqweajsdhj
<MiLaD> sdad
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-27
<ubuntu> salam
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest79873> برای من چیزی نصب نمیشه
<Guest79873> error unable to locate packge rرا بهم میدهد
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-28
<Salman> hi
<Amin> سلام، خوبین؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-09-29
<ubuntu> سلام
<Guest59657> چگونه باید مشکل زیر را برطرف کنم
<Guest59657> error unable to locate packge
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-28
<niki_> join
<niki_> salam
<Nik> salam
<|> hi
<|> kasi has?:|
<Guest76667> ALO
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-29
<aaa_> ki online hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-09-30
<mrmmp_> salam
<mrmmp_> doostan soali dashtam.
<mrmmp_> :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-10-01
<arad> سلام. وقت بخیر
<arad> کسی لینک واسه دانلود virtualbox داری؟
<masoodsalaei> join
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-28
<Peyam> samo aleik dash mashtiaie gol
<Peyam> khosh behalemon az iran zadim biron
<Peyam> az goshnegi mimordim
<Peyam> ridam to khakesh
<iraj> Peyam, :)))
<Peyam> bah bah iraj jan
<iraj> Peyam, chakeram
<Peyam> kojaii dash
<Peyam> kodom variaii
<Peyam> translation haye ubuntu be farsi chand darsade?
<Peyam> amaresho dari?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-29
<Anonymous_> hi
<Peyam> ai khoda . in babaye man chera inghad harf mizane
<Peyam> chera khaste nemishe az harf zadan
#ubuntu-ir 2018-09-30
<Peyam> samo aleiiik
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-23
<ImanZ> salam
<ImanZ> agha kesi has ?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-09-28
<hithere> hi
